# Ripe for a conversion



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

Saw this and thought who is going to be the first to put a pop top on it and convert to an RV.
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencet...perbus-carry-23-passengers-travel-155mph.html


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

The blurb below is from the Daily Mail article - it says 15ft long but it looks longer than that. 

Buses have never been the most glamorous form of transportation.
But that is set to change with the Superbus, a 15ft-long, six-wheeled behemoth that on first glance looks like a cross between the Batmobile and a (very) stretched limousine.
Aerodynamic and luxurious, it can carry 23 passengers and reach speeds of up to 155mph (255kph), although finding a parking space might prove difficult.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

More like 15 meters long.

Ray.


----------

